

How Ansible Scaled Their Opensource Community - mxpxrocks10
http://www.scalescale.com/scaling-ansible-community/

======
mxpxrocks10
I hope you guys like this. Please let me know what other topics you'd like to
see in the future. Thanks to Michael for the interview and hopefully it will
inspire others to start Opensource projects.

